# Problemi con sync repo gentoo usando git

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho convertito un vecchio snapshot di gentoo con openrc in systemd.

Poi ho fatto una cagata, ho per errore cancelllato la cartella /var/db, ora se provo a lanciare un emerge --sync ottengo ciò:

```
gentoobook:/ # eix-sync             

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/var/db/repos/gentoo'...

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

 * Using keys from /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

 * Refreshing keys via WKD ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Trusted signature found on top commit

Updating a08e7e141f9..1c20ec8b9dd

error: The following untracked working tree files would be overwritten by merge:

        app-misc/tmuxp/files/tmuxp-1.7.2-relax-click-dep.patch

        app-misc/tmuxp/tmuxp-1.7.2-r1.ebuild

        app-office/texstudio/texstudio-3.1.2.ebuild

        app-text/highlight/highlight-4.1.ebuild

        dev-ada/gprbuild/gprbuild-2020-r1.ebuild

        dev-ada/xmlada/xmlada-2020-r1.ebuild

        dev-db/myodbc/myodbc-8.0.25.ebuild

        dev-db/mysql-connector-c/mysql-connector-c-8.0.25.ebuild

        dev-db/mysql/mysql-8.0.25.ebuild

        dev-db/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin-5.1.0.ebuild

        dev-db/timescaledb/timescaledb-2.2.1.ebuild

        dev-games/ois/ois-1.5.1.ebuild

        dev-java/jakartaee-migration/jakartaee-migration-1.0.0.ebuild

        dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-10.0.6.ebuild

        dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-8.5.66.ebuild

        dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api/tomcat-servlet-api-9.0.46.ebuild

        dev-lang/go/go-1.15.12.ebuild

        dev-lang/go/go-1.16.4.ebuild

        dev-libs/kopeninghours/kopeninghours-21.04.1.ebuild

        dev-libs/kosmindoormap/kosmindoormap-21.04.1.ebuild

        dev-libs/kpublictransport/kpublictransport-21.04.1.ebuild

        dev-libs/libxml2/files/libxml2-2.9.11-disable-fuzz-tests.patch

        dev-libs/libxml2/libxml2-2.9.12.ebuild

        dev-perl/CSS-Minifier-XS/CSS-Minifier-XS-0.130.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/CSS-Packer/CSS-Packer-2.80.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Crypt-Twofish/Crypt-Twofish-2.180.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Crypt-X509/Crypt-X509-0.540.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Gtk2/Gtk2-1.249.930.ebuild

        dev-perl/Net-CIDR-Lite/Net-CIDR-Lite-0.220.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Net-Netmask/Net-Netmask-2.0.100.ebuild

        dev-perl/PDL-Graphics-Gnuplot/PDL-Graphics-Gnuplot-2.16.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Term-Table/Term-Table-0.15.0.ebuild

        dev-perl/Test2-Suite/Test2-Suite-0.0.140.ebuild

        dev-python/GitPython/GitPython-3.1.16.ebuild

        dev-python/boto3/boto3-1.17.72.ebuild

        dev-python/botocore/botocore-1.20.72.ebuild

        dev-python/falcon/falcon-2.0.0-r1.ebuild

        dev-python/falcon/falcon-3.0.1-r1.ebuild

        dev-python/google-api-python-client/google-api-python-client-2.4.0.ebuild

        dev-python/httpretty/httpretty-1.1.0.ebuild

        dev-python/moto/moto-2.0.7.ebuild

        dev-python/mysql-connector-python/mysql-connector-python-8.0.25.ebuild

        dev-python/nbsphinx/nbsphinx-0.8.5.ebuild

        dev-python/rfc3339-validator/rfc3339-validator-0.1.4.ebuild

        dev-python/rich/rich-10.2.0.ebuild

        dev-python/ruamel-yaml-clib/files/ruamel-yaml-clib-0.2.2-python3_10.patch

        dev-python/sphinx/sphinx-4.0.1-r1.ebuild

        dev-python/vdf/files/vdf-3.3-collections_abc.patch

        dev-python/xlsxwriter/xlsxwriter-1.4.3.ebuild

        dev-ruby/bundler/bundler-2.2.17.ebuild

        dev-ruby/date_validator/date_validator-0.11.0.ebuild

        dev-ruby/shoulda-context/shoulda-context-1.2.2-r1.ebuild

        dev-tex/hevea/hevea-2.35-r1.ebuild

        dev-util/systemtap/systemtap-4.5.ebuild

        games-action/minetest/files/minetest-5.4.1-gcc11.patch

        games-action/minetest/files/minetestserver_default.service

        games-action/minetest/files/minetestserver_template.service

        games-action/minetest/minetest-5.4.1-r1.ebuild

        games-action/teeworlds/teeworlds-0.7.5-r1.ebuild

        games-emulation/dolphin/dolphin-5.0_p20210506.ebuild

        games-emulation/zsnes/files/zsnes-1.51-stack-align-v4.patch

        games-emulation/zsnes/zsnes-1.51-r11.ebuild

        gnome-base/gnome-core-apps/gnome-core-apps-40.0.ebuild

        gnome-base/gnome-core-libs/gnome-core-libs-40.0.ebuild

        gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps/gnome-extra-apps-40.0.ebuild

        gnome-base/gnome-light/gnome-light-40.0.ebuild

        gnome-base/gnome/gnome-40.0.ebuild

        gui-libs/xdg-desktop-portal-wlr/xdg-desktop-portal-wlr-0.3.0.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-calendar/akonadi-calendar-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-contacts/akonadi-contacts-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-import-wizard/akonadi-import-wizard-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-mime/akonadi-mime-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-notes/akonadi-notes-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi-search/akonadi-search-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadi/akonadi-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akonadiconsole/akonadiconsole-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/akregator/akregator-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/analitza/analitza-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/ark/ark-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/artikulate/artikulate-21.04.1.ebuild

        kde-apps/audiocd-kio/audiocd-

Aborting

!!! git merge error in /var/db/repos/gentoo

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo-italia' into '/var/lib/overlays/gentoo-italia'...

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

>>> Syncing repository 'guru' into '/var/db/repos/guru'...

>>> Syncing repository 'wayland-desktop' into '/var/db/repos/wayland-desktop'...

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

/usr/bin/git fetch origin

Already up to date.

=== Sync completed for gentoo-italia

Already up to date.

=== Sync completed for wayland-desktop

Updating 72a83e45..61f6b2b2

error: The following untracked working tree files would be overwritten by merge:

        app-admin/ananicy/ananicy-2.2.1-r1.ebuild

        app-admin/ananicy/files/ananicy.initd

        dev-cpp/vexcl/Manifest

        dev-cpp/vexcl/files/add-sphinx-ext-autodoc-to-conf-py.patch

        dev-cpp/vexcl/metadata.xml

        dev-cpp/vexcl/vexcl-1.4.2-r1.ebuild

        media-libs/fcft/fcft-2.4.0.ebuild

        net-analyzer/munin-plugins-mendix/munin-plugins-mendix-23_p20210510.ebuild

        net-im/rocketchat-desktop-bin/rocketchat-desktop-bin-3.2.1.ebuild

        net-misc/tinyssh/tinyssh-99999999.ebuild

Please move or remove them before you merge.

Aborting

!!! git merge error in /var/db/repos/guru

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 1

Action: sync for repo: gentoo-italia, returned code = 0

Action: sync for repo: wayland-desktop, returned code = 0

Action: sync for repo: guru, returned code = 1

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

     6 seconds for syncing

     6 seconds total

```

logicamente non posso usare webrsync.

Il symlink è corretto, idee?

----------

## sabayonino

la risposta ce l'hai sotto il naso

 *Quote:*   

> Updating 72a83e45..61f6b2b2
> 
> error: The following untracked working tree files would be overwritten by merge:
> 
>         app-admin/ananicy/ananicy-2.2.1-r1.ebuild
> ...

 

se il problema persiste , dai una occhiata all' utility "emaint"

```
# emaint --fix all
```

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, eliminando quelle cartelle ho risolto con il repo guru, ma è rimasto il problema con Gentoo.

Il fix con emaint non ha sortito effetto, ho eliminato /var/db/repos/gentoo e sembra andare.

Però credo non sia il corretto modo di fixare

----------

